
In China’s Hinterlands, Workers Mine Bitcoin for a Digital Fortune - tacon
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/13/business/bitcoin-mine-china.html
======
hongshizi
I'm wondering how much capital went into this, and at what point it becomes
profitable for the company.

~~~
quuquuquu
Quite a decent amount as ASICs aren't cheap, and buildings/land aren't cheap
either (despite this being the cheapest region in the world for this type of
stuff).

Then couple this with the fact that your profits are heavily affected by
market price swings.

Not the easiest business in the world I'd say :)

